# Eccotemp L5 Portable Tankless Hot Water Heater & Shower



## robjmckinney (Jun 4, 2009)

Found this item on ebay and may be of interest to those wanting portable hot showers while wild camping. They seem very easy to fit and cheap at under £80 for gas heating. Coleman do a really good portable instant hot water system for twice the price but won't ship it to Britain. No doubt some enterprising importer will supply it in a few years at twice the price of the Yanks, rip off Britain as usual!

Sad how the Yanks have such great camping kit which is never imported to Britain, especially suited to wild camping!

The Ebay number is 350207889316, certainly a nice system to answer some recent questions for those who want to heat the water and shower!


----------



## AndyC (Jun 4, 2009)

These people claim to sell it in the UK:
Shower King
Priory Road, Forest Row, East Sussex RH18 5PA                           07770 951727 

However it doesn't seem to have a flue fitted so should not be used inside a camper.


AndyC


----------



## JamesCoverstar (Apr 11, 2011)

*eccotemp l5*

been looking for ages and found the unit in the USA. However no CE certificate in the UK. Borrowed one of these for a week and the girls went crazy they used up all the water endlessly showering, I ended up with rust on my head as i used the last of the water and did not know, untill I dressed for dinner and my mates took the pi..
there is a company that has them with the safety mark some where in sussex, showerking and they were cleaper than last year about £180 i thinbk. every one asks me where to get one thats all I know. James


----------



## iwm (Apr 11, 2011)

*Be careful*

As far as I can see these are only suitable for Outdoor Use. 37,500 BTU output rating

So useful but not in your van.

Be careful!

IanM


----------

